# Mass Effect Reaper fleet -vs- Halo Universe/Star Trek Universe



## ZenGamr (Feb 14, 2012)

Please Read!

How will the reapers do to each universe separately? This is not Halo universe and Trek universe combined vs reapers.


----------



## Bit Sean (Feb 14, 2012)

At this point you might as well wait for ME3 before using the Reapers in matches, as they're probably gonna get a shitload of feats there.


----------



## Xrdv (Feb 14, 2012)

Numbers and abilities of the reaper fleet are mostly unknown so far.

I agree with Bit Sean just wait some more months then we can say for sure.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 14, 2012)

As of now Haloverse completely utterly rapestomps Mass Effectverse, the Humans should be able to take them down let alone the Covenant, The Forerunners or the Flood. They should get some feats in the ME3 game, but they most likely won't go above Covenant level.

I don't know how they fair against Star Trek.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> As of now Haloverse completely utterly rapestomps Mass Effectverse, the Humans should be able to take them down let alone the Covenant, The Forerunners or the Flood. They should get some feats in the ME3 game, but they most likely won't go above Covenant level.



Im not going to say what exactly is wrong with this post but i will say theres a lot.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 14, 2012)

> Im not going to say what exactly is wrong with this post but i will say theres a lot.



In what way is it wrong? Haloverse has far more fire power then Masseffect, one round of the Mac Canon should cleanly go through any Reaper space ship. Then you got to deal with the fact there's a number advantage, with superior fire power.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2012)

lol no.. do you know how durable Reaper ships are based off what we seen


----------



## Ulti (Feb 14, 2012)

A Reaper got hit by a weapon that decimated the landscape on Klendragon seriously the crater can be seen from space.

Granted it wasn't functioning but it's indoctrination was still active, even when "dead" Reapers can mind rape you. Also Sovereign was tanking a barrage of ammo that equaled the nuke dropped on Hiroshima being accelerated to lightspeed or above.

Not sure if that helps.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 14, 2012)

> lol no.. do you know how durable Reaper ships are based off what we seen



Considering the average MAC canon is nearly twice as powerful as a Dreadnaught slug launcher, it wouldn't matter to much, which Halo humans are able to fire faster. This isn't including the Super Mac Canon which is mounted on mobile platforms which can deal 5325 Megatons of energy, compared to a DreadNaughts measly 38 kilotons. Super Mac is going straight through them and beyond.


----------



## BaronVonAwesome (Feb 14, 2012)

Plot twist: Reapers are pre-Cursors and Borg.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 14, 2012)

found em


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> A Reaper got hit by a weapon that decimated the landscape on Klendragon seriously the crater can be seen from space.
> 
> Granted it wasn't functioning but it's indoctrination was still active, even when "dead" Reapers can mind rape you. Also Sovereign was tanking a barrage of ammo that equaled the nuke dropped on Hiroshima being accelerated to lightspeed or above.
> 
> Not sure if that helps.



The Weapon was very powerful and I think it only gazed the planet and kept going


----------



## Ulti (Feb 14, 2012)

It left a valley across the surface of the planet and indeed it did keep going.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 14, 2012)

This helps how? A beam(most likely) leaves a valley on a small planet helps the Reaper? When the Super Macs would pulverize the Reaper? This only goes to hurt the Reaper showing it can be disabled with a puncture. 

The Reapers will give the humans a run for their money in space, but when they try to invade any of the planets, they are gonna get destroyed from the Super Macs. The Covenant and up will destroy the Reapers in a space fight: Far superior fire power, extremely precise FTL movement, and seemingly endless in numbers.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh and to mind you that Sovereign took on the entire fleet and they couldn't even get past it shields I think... it wasn't until Shepard defeated Saren that distracted Sovereign enough to bring down his shields I think.. Sovereign was a beast.. controlling Saren and taking on the Citadel Fleet at the same time.  

edit: The Reapers are the fastest ships in ME.. it been confirmed they can 
outmaneuver just about any other ship


----------



## Ulti (Feb 14, 2012)

It was a projectile accelerated to lightspeed+ speeds.

I don't know how it helps, I even said so


----------



## Ulti (Feb 14, 2012)

> edit: The Reapers are the fastest ships in ME.. it been confirmed they can
> outmaneuver just about any other ship



This makes them FTL to some degree IIRC


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 14, 2012)

> Oh and to mind you that Sovereign took on the entire fleet and they couldn't even get past it shields I think... it wasn't until Shepard defeated Saren that distracted Sovereign enough to bring down his shields I think.. Sovereign was a beast.. controlling Saren and taking on the Citadel Fleet at the same time.



Your don't seem to be able to grasp the immense fire power difference between Halo and ME worlds. As I said, the average Halo MAC deals around 56 kilotons per round, compared to the dreadnaughts 38 kilotons, which the average mac canon can fire 3 times before needing to cool down. The Super Mac is 5325 megatons, which is thousands of times stronger then weapon in Mass effect.



> edit: The Reapers are the fastest ships in ME.. it been confirmed they can
> outmaneuver just about any other ship



The Flood Covenant(don't know why I said Flood) are able to do light jumps casually, they can do this in very tight spaces, which allow them to jump behind the ODP and straight to Glassing the planet. I can't find the calc anymore, but their was someone who pointed out the average covenant glasser can deal 6 teratons of energy per second.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 14, 2012)

> The Flood Covenant(don't know why I said Flood) are able to do light jumps casually, they can do this in very tight spaces, which allow them to jump behind the ODP and straight to Glassing the planet. I can't find the calc anymore, but their was someone who pointed out the average covenant glasser can deal 6 teratons of energy per second.



Wouldn't the flood have access to that technology anyway?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 14, 2012)

> Wouldn't the flood have access to that technology anyway?



Yeah, but I was trying to go for the Covenant since they are the lowest tier of Aliens. IIRC I remember hearing about the Forerunners destroying stars, but I don't how much of that is legitimate, but it doesn't seem to off since they are capable of Galactic life wiping.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 14, 2012)

Detonating stars became a standard Forerunner war tactic against the Flood. I'm pretty sure that even the most generous interpretation of the mass accelerator (It was only just enough to put the Derelict Reaper out of commission, instead of hideous overkill) doesn't stop the Reapers from getting raped by them.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmm.. good points.. although Halo has more feats... ME3 should give us more insight of the Reapers


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 14, 2012)

> Detonating stars became a standard Forerunner war tactic against the Flood. I'm pretty sure that even the most generous interpretation of the mass accelerator (It was only just enough to put the Derelict Reaper out of commission, instead of hideous overkill) doesn't stop the Reapers from getting raped by them.



I knew I wasn't crazy. Yeah most people don't know the Halo lore, so its very surprising when people start learning of it. Most people would also underestimate the Flood too, when they are Galactic conquerors and a fully functioning Gravemind is more dangerous then anything else in the series.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy. Yeah most people don't know the Halo lore, so its very surprising when people start learning of it. Most people would also underestimate the Flood too, when they are Galactic conquerors and a fully functioning Gravemind is more dangerous then anything else in the series.



How would the flood themselves be dangerous to the Reapers?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 15, 2012)

Flood themselves beome the enemy, but since this is a race of sentient ships starting them out off from scratch like they were in halo 1 they wouldn't have a way to fight back. At their peak, they rape stomp everything in the verse.

 Gravemind is the collective conscious of every person ever absorbed by the Flood in that Galaxy, which means he posses all their knowledge. With this he was able to fight back the forerunners till the point they had to have preform galactic suicide to starve the flood till they got knocked back into the stone age.


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2012)

You take out Reapers as boss fights in ME3, all the final game in the trilogy has done is serve to show that their not as powerful individually as was thought from the first game ie Sovereign. 

And ME is pretty low on the totem pole of sci-fi series.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Flood themselves beome the enemy, but since this is a race of sentient ships starting them out off from scratch like they were in halo 1 they wouldn't have a way to fight back. At their peak, they rape stomp everything in the verse.
> 
> Gravemind is the collective conscious of every person ever absorbed by the Flood in that Galaxy, which means he posses all their knowledge. With this he was able to fight back the forerunners till the point they had to have preform galactic suicide to starve the flood till they got knocked back into the stone age.



Flood themselves are a non-threat to the reapers... Gravemind could possibly be used to the reapers benefit


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 15, 2012)

> Flood themselves are a non-threat to the reapers... Gravemind could possibly be used to the reapers benefit



If anyone would be getting indoctrinated it would be the Reapers considering a Gravemind would be made of several times more entity's then a Reaper. Gravemind is capable of direct control to all times to all flood creatures. At the very peak of a Graveminds existance, he would be able to replicate forerunner ships and tech which the Reapers would not be even close to handling. 

If the flood start out from scratch then they are no threat to the Reapers, as I said. But if this was the Gravemind that battled the Forerunners they would stomp.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2012)

Well since this is the Halo Universe and the time not being specified. The Forerunner curbstomp the ever loving shit out of them .

You know the civilization that could blow up suns and create constructs bigger than your average planet casually.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

ZenGamr said:


> Please Read!
> 
> How will the reapers do to each universe separately? This is not Halo universe and Trek universe combined vs reapers.


Might as well quote the OP because some people apparently forgot to read it properly.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2012)

Haven't played ME 2 yet, going to play it before 3 probably.

How would a reaper fleet fare against a couple NOVA bombs being dropped out of slipsace?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 15, 2012)

> Haven't played ME 2 yet, going to play it before 3 probably.
> 
> How would a reaper fleet fare against a couple NOVA bombs being dropped out of slipsace?



The reapers don't do much in ME2, you do board a dead(yet somewhat functioning) Reaper was killed by a super canon by a unknown ancient race.

They won't be able to, nothing in ME verse even comes close to the firepower of Haloverse.



> Might as well quote the OP because some people apparently forgot to read it properly.



What is wrong? Using the Forerunners illegal?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 15, 2012)

Fang said:


> You take out Reapers as boss fights in ME3, all the final game in the trilogy has done is serve to show that their not as powerful individually as was thought from the first game ie Sovereign.
> 
> And ME is pretty low on the totem pole of sci-fi series.



I have read some of the leak spoiler. It dosent end like that.

The reaper dreadnaught shell are still deadly and near invincible. Smaller ones are easier to destroy.

It takes **spoiler** deus ex mechina and an shit load giant army of allies to beat the Reapers.

There is a shit load of endings. Most of them depressing. But none with a Reapers win senairo.


Don't forget Reapers created the Mass Relays. Which have enough power to blow up a steller neighbour.

And there are thousands of relays.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2012)

If we learn about the history of the Reapers then it might be a closer fight... every time they came into the galaxy.. they usually destroy any advance civilization, causing a restart in building tech and exploration of space


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 15, 2012)

> The reaper dreadnaught shell are still deadly and near invincible. Smaller ones are easier to destroy.



Invincible by ME standards, I highly doubt the strongest of Reapers are more durable then Covenant Capital Ships, which get pulverized by super mac slugs.


> Don't forget Reapers created the Mass Relays. Which have enough power to blow up a steller neighbour.



They hold no tactile advantage other then massive FTL movement, its not like the reapers can just drop one and detonate them. While Forerunner are star busters and Galactic life wipers and the UNSCS nova bombs which are planet busters.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> If anyone would be getting indoctrinated it would be the Reapers considering a Gravemind would be made of several times more entity's then a Reaper. Gravemind is capable of direct control to all times to all flood creatures. At the very peak of a Graveminds existance, he would be able to replicate forerunner ships and tech which the Reapers would not be even close to handling.
> 
> If the flood start out from scratch then they are no threat to the Reapers, as I said. But if this was the Gravemind that battled the Forerunners they would stomp.



I don't think so.. A Gravemind isn't indoctribating a Reaper... Reapers indoctrination is impressive considering it been doing it to races that should have some form of mental resistances easily


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2012)

Gravemind corrupted sentient AI that existed for hundreds of thousands of years.

Like someone mentioned, the Reapers might be the top of the food chain in ME but Covenant and UNSC warships are capable of projecting megatons to low gigatons of firepower, more then enough to slaughter them.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 15, 2012)

> I don't think so.. A Gravemind isn't indoctribating a Reaper... Reapers indoctrination is impressive considering it been doing it to races that should have some form of mental resistances easily



I am sure the collective mind of over a Galaxy of creatures is far above anything the Reapers have done. The collective mind of a single race is nothing compared to what a Gravemind is capable of. I doubt Gravemind would indoctrinate the Reapers since they are ships and he would have no way too, but Reapers certainly aren't indoctrinating Gravemind that's for damn sure.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2012)

True but right now.. We gotta wait for more Reaper feats...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I am sure the collective mind of over a Galaxy of creatures is far above anything the Reapers have done. The collective mind of a single race is nothing compared to what a Gravemind is capable of. I doubt Gravemind would indoctrinate the Reapers since they are ships and he would have no way too, but Reapers certainly aren't indoctrinating Gravemind that's for damn sure.





Fang said:


> Gravemind corrupted sentient AI that existed for hundreds of thousands of years.
> 
> Like someone mentioned, the Reapers might be the top of the food chain in ME but Covenant and UNSC warships are capable of projecting megatons to low gigatons of firepower, more then enough to slaughter them.



What Fang said.

A gravemind would be able to corrupt a reaper fleet easily, or at the very least resist them completely.

We haven't even touched upon The Precursors who were a multi galactic civilization even greater than the forerunner .


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 16, 2012)

As for the Trek verse.  All it takes is one Q.  No more Reapers.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 16, 2012)

I thought Q didn't have any feats, at least none that could say he is nearly as powerful as he says he is.


----------



## Lord Stark (Feb 16, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> lol no.. do you know how durable Reaper ships are based off what we seen



No, you are wrong.  Do you not know how much firepower a single UNSC Cruiser has?
"The total energy released from the impact of a MAC round fired from a UNSC Orbital Defense Platform releases a colossal 194.7 exajoules of energy (46.5 gigatons). To put this in perspective, this is about 3,090,195 times the energy released from the atomic bomb detonated over Hiroshima in World War II, which released a comparatively small 63 terajoules of energy (15.5 kilotons)."
A UNSC Cruiser wouldn't be far from that.  
Even a _UNSC Frigate's_ MAC can release about 65 kilotons.  
Now considering your standard human dreadnaught from Mass Effect's main cannon is at about 15.5 kilotons (From in game sources), one could hypothesize that even though the Destiny Ascension and the Citadel fleet's weapons failed to penetrate the Reaper's shields that even a UNSC Frigate could solo a reaper.
Let's not even get into what larger covenant warships like the _28 kilometer_ long CSO Super-carrier would do.  

Considering how much more powerful Covenant ships were in comparison to even UNSC warships.
One of these could in all likely hood solo the entire Reaper armada.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 16, 2012)

No one mentioning how an organic race with no telapathic resistance whatsoever is going to overcome indoctrination 
Someone saying Gravemind corrupted an AI which was already in the throws of rampancy

This thread man

Shit the Flood would be entirely useless against a machine race stop the bullshit right now


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Are ST cosmics allowed?


----------



## Fang (Feb 16, 2012)

>thinks Guilty Spark was "rampant" up to the events of the first Halo game

Wrong.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

Gravemind corrupted Mendicant Bias


i don't even remember what Guilty Spark had to do with Gravemind .. or why he was guilty for that matter


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 16, 2012)

Fang said:


> >thinks Guilty Spark was "rampant" up to the events of the first Halo game
> 
> Wrong.



So you didn't actually play Halo huh.
Nice to know


----------



## Byrd (Feb 16, 2012)

I doubt the Gravemind could corrupt the reapers though.... Also did the flood infect non-organic things... I think they did in Halo 3 can't remember though..


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I thought Q didn't have any feats, at least none that could say he is nearly as powerful as he says he is.



It makes no difference if he's nowhere near omnipotent as he claims to be. He has more than enough feats to casually solo the Reapers.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 16, 2012)

so 
i'm just curious this is the entire haloverse?

this includes the ancient humans who were whooping ass against both the flood and the forerunners and even made flood cure? Who lost to the foreunners mainly due to exhaustion from fighting two massive wars?

because y'know rape,rape rape

Trek wise if this takes place in the current timeline with Romulus smashed and the UFP having still been beefed from the Dominion war and the like..I think they'll have a major problem with the AQ powers not sue how that will end though


----------



## Fang (Feb 16, 2012)

Its cute to know Matta is trying to poison the well without knowing what he's talking about...again. The anniversary edition confirms in the Terminals that Guilty Spark was never corrupted until after the destruction of the Delta Halo.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 16, 2012)

Fang said:


> Its cute to know Matta is trying to poison the well without knowing what he's talking about...again. The anniversary edition confirms in the Terminals that Guilty Spark was never corrupted until after the destruction of the Delta Halo.



falling over himself lying again huh?

I sure wish this was a bannable offense instead of the horrible crime of not being nice


----------



## Byrd (Feb 16, 2012)

Didn't Mendicant Bias return from corruption by the Gravemind though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Didn't Mendicant Bias return from corruption by the Gravemind though


"And so here at the end of my life, I do once again betray a former master. The path ahead is fraught with peril. But I will do all I can to keep it stable - keep you safe. I'm not so foolish to think this will absolve me of my sins. One life hardly balances billions. But I would have my masters know that I have changed. And you shall be my example."


----------



## Lord Stark (Feb 16, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> No one mentioning how an organic race with no telapathic resistance whatsoever is going to overcome indoctrination
> Someone saying Gravemind corrupted an AI which was already in the throws of rampancy


Indoctrination is not instantaneous, nor does it occur unless you are onboard the Reaper ship.  Why the hell would the UNSC or the Covenant board a Reaper when they can annihilate the fleet from 100,000+km away with Mac guns and Energy Projectors?  


> This thread man


Reaper wanking man.


> Shit the Flood would be entirely useless against a machine race stop the bullshit right now.


Why do you need the flood? Also it is canon that the Reapers did not plow through the Galaxy's armadas as they hypothetically should be able to.  So they are not nearly as powerful as people think.  If the Covenant invaded the Mass Effect Galaxy, their fleets would stomp the Citadel fleets, the Geth Fleets, the Quarians, and the Alliance fleets with little-no time.  Especially with full intel on them.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 16, 2012)

The Reapers have corrupted asari matriarchs and even the one that was out of commission for like millions of years corrupted a group of scientist... thats why I was saying I don't see the gravemind corrupting them.

Also people have been corrupted from just holding items of the reapers I think


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 16, 2012)

> No one mentioning how an organic race with no telapathic resistance whatsoever is going to overcome indoctrination
> Someone saying Gravemind corrupted an AI which was already in the throws of rampancy
> 
> This thread man
> ...



You don't need feats of telepathic resistance, when your mind is literally composed of every living thing in the Galaxy. Gravemind is capable of controlling every flood being at every time. His mind is above anything the Mass Effect universe has ever encountered.

The Flood at their peak with the Gravemind that fought the Forerunners would stomp, they would have all knowledge of Forerunner, capable of rebuilding their ships and piloting them just as well. Stop and think, I have already said if this is the flood that have been starving and are the equivalent to cavemen then they would lose. The flood are like anything else, they evolve and get stronger, it would useless to use them at their lowest.



> this includes the ancient humans who were whooping ass against both the flood and the forerunners and even made flood cure? Who lost to the foreunners mainly due to exhaustion from fighting two massive wars?



They were similar to foreunners, but they were never a threat to them, but yeah they should be above Covenant level.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2012)

Also for clarification the forerunner weren't ancient humans . They just choose humanity as their successors.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 16, 2012)

Fang said:


> Its cute to know Matta is trying to poison the well without knowing what he's talking about...again. The anniversary edition confirms in the Terminals that Guilty Spark was never corrupted until after the destruction of the Delta Halo.



Okay see the point is you didn't play Halo and your argument keeps changing to facilitate your nonsensical spiel about how corrupting an already rampant AI as if its a feat. 
I have no idea why you keep bringing up Guilty Spark (since it isn't the AI that was corrupted by the Gravemind anyway) but that's just you not knowing what the hell you're talking about again I guess.

For that matter didn't the Gravemind that corrupted Medicant Bias take like 40+ years to do it? Yeah that's way way way slower then indoctrination.


----------



## Fang (Feb 16, 2012)

>a bunch of rambled together non-sense at another continued attempt at an ad hominem and poisoning the well fallacy arguments, as per usual.

Sorry buddy, want to try that again? The Terminals in the anniversary edition of the original Halo state and show Guilty Spark never being corrupted or in the throes of rampancy until AFTER the destruction of the Halo #4/Delta Halo. Specifically on the level Halo's and Library, showcase this several fucking times over.

Stop lying. Nor did I ever say anything about the Gravemind mind-fucking the Monitor. Your grasping at straws is hilarious. Its gratifying you can only mirror my words but without the substance to back them up.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 16, 2012)

Didn't the spark start showing  rampancy when it felt like threaten by Master Chef at that Halo ring.. I do remember that


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 17, 2012)

really Fang at this point you may as well see if one of our mods can see about expediting his departure from our section for a bit..for misrepresentation and habitual lying


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 17, 2012)

Fang said:


> >a bunch of rambled together non-sense at another continued attempt at an ad hominem and poisoning the well fallacy arguments, as per usual.
> 
> Sorry buddy, want to try that again? The Terminals in the anniversary edition of the original Halo state and show Guilty Spark never being corrupted or in the throes of rampancy until AFTER the destruction of the Halo #4/Delta Halo. Specifically on the level Halo's and Library, showcase this several fucking times over.
> 
> Stop lying. Nor did I ever say anything about the Gravemind mind-fucking the Monitor. Your grasping at straws is hilarious. Its gratifying you can only mirror my words but without the substance to back them up.



Your bullshit meter is off the charts right now you might as well just admit you have no clue what you're talking about. 
What the hell does our argument have to do with Guilty Spark? Absolutely Nothing(notice how I didn't bring him up at all in the first place, Fang just doesn't know anything about Halo so he just makes assumptions about the lore he knows jack about)

Why the hell are explaining why you think Guilty Spark wasn't rampant before Halo 1 if you are aware that hes not the rampant AI that I'm referring to?

Why the hell are you even arguing with me if you don't even know the background about what you're supposed to be arguing?

Even Fluttershy had to correct you and you still kept trudging along like you had some sort of point. Shit is just sad all over with you


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2012)

>never said anything about the Gravemind mind-fucking or corrupting Guilty Spark in the first place
>this guy keeps on making non-sequiters and red herrings trying to attack an argument I never made

So in a nutshell, your making shit up again. No wonder you never know what your talking about.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you even know what you've been posting?
You made this post


Fang said:


> Gravemind corrupted sentient AI that existed for hundreds of thousands of years.



And then I assuming you knew what you were talking about said the AI was Rampant so its not a feat at all and then you made this post


Fang said:


> >thinks Guilty Spark was "rampant" up to the events of the first Halo game
> 
> Wrong.



revealing you know jack shit about the lore you're talking about and that's besides me putting aside you being disingenuous about the actual feat in the first place. 

You got caught in a lie just own up to it and take it on the head.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2012)

Mendicant Bias and Guilty Spark are not the same character. I never lied about anything, your the one being "disingenuous" again, and STILL grasping at straws. Keep jumping the gun at something I never said. Not too mention Cortana's potential for rampancy was directly stated to be only plausiable if the Gravemind himself involved himself with her after the events of Halo 2 by Eric himself.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhx4ZAH_Md4[/YOUTUBE]

Your knowledge is as bad when it comes to Halo as it is Star Wars, 40k, JJBA, and anything else.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2012)

*I AM A MONUMENT TO ALL YOUR SINS
*


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 17, 2012)

Fang said:


> Mendicant Bias and Guilty Spark are not the same character.


I'm glad you finally figured that out. It took you long enough to realize that



Fang said:


> I never lied about anything, your the one being "disingenuous" again, and STILL grasping at straws. Keep jumping the gun at something I never said. Not too mention Cortana's potential for rampancy was directly stated to be only plausiable if the Gravemind himself involved himself with her after the events of Halo 2 by Eric himself.
> Okay first off you don't even know the AI of this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhx4ZAH_Md4[/YOUTUBE]


How am I being disingenuous you don't even know which AI you're talking about anymore. You went on for a good couple of posts talking about Guilty Sparks non rampancy (which I didn't bring up at all) when you're actually talking about Penitent Tangent who also happens to be just as rampant but you wouldn't know that because you haven't played Halo. The fact that you even posted this video to substantiate your wrong opinion that Gravemind corrupted and turned penitent Tangent rampant is even more ridiculous when it was because of his rampancy that the flood got out of control on that Halo anyway. 
It's unbelievable how many holes are in these ducktales you been telling.

It just seems a little too nonsensical for you to actually be talking about Penitent Tangent while you're going on these spiels about Guilty Spark. 
Just leads me to believe you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2012)

>Never said anything about character X or Y, only Z and repeatedly state that; in this case that Guilty Spark was never rampant till the threatened with and after the destruction of the Delta Halo
>He keeps going in circles trying to say otherwise for the 5th straight post about X and Y; talk about Mendiact Bias, he keeps bringing up Guilty Spark when talking of the Gravemind

Your reading comprehension is terrible, and you ability to grasp at more straws is even more hilarious.

*Mendiact Bias turned rampant because of the interrogations between it and The Prisoner, aka the original Gravemind, one and the same with the current one in Halo 2 and 3 in the past. It simply convinces Bias to turn against the Forerunners and join the Flood. *

Not paying attention to anything else you'll say.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 17, 2012)

You made so many posts about Guilty spark not being rampant because you thought he was Penitent Tangent which only made you look even more foolish because Guilty Spark has never come in contact with Gravemind for you to even think this needed to be addressed for some reason but that's just Fang being Fang not knowing what hes talking about.  

It took Gravemind over the course of 40+ years of questioning to corrupt Medicant Bias this is the feat you should be discussing not whether Gravemind can corrupt an already rampant AI.
In any case Indoctrination is so much faster the this its not even funny


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2012)

Shouldn't you focus on the big space guns instead of mind games ?


----------



## Ulti (Feb 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> *I AM A MONUMENT TO ALL YOUR SINS
> *



*TWO BODIES, IN ONE GRAVE*

I don't really remember Gravemind quotes.


----------



## BaronVonAwesome (Feb 24, 2012)

Platinum said:


> What Fang said.
> 
> A gravemind would be able to corrupt a reaper fleet easily, or at the very least resist them completely.
> 
> We haven't even touched upon The Precursors who were a multi galactic civilization even greater than the forerunner .



And deeply implied by the two forerunner books currently out to actually be Floodigans.  As I call them.



Matta Clatta said:


> No one mentioning how an organic race with no telapathic resistance whatsoever is going to overcome indoctrination
> Someone saying Gravemind corrupted an AI which was already in the throws of rampancy
> 
> This thread man
> ...



There are a lot of parallels, it seems.  Both subsume life to proliferate.  Both influence victims within a sphere of influence.

Also, while you haven't entirely erred in your arguments, Cortana has been affected by Gravemind as told in the horrible Halo: Evolutions tales (and a bit of admittance within Legends, too).  She didn't fall prey, but she was made to actually FEEL what living beings experience--so Floodigans have magic???  Serious BS there, but it's now canonical.



Byrdman said:


> I doubt the Gravemind could corrupt the reapers though.... Also did the flood infect non-organic things... I think they did in Halo 3 can't remember though..



It feeds off them, but I do not know that it "infects" per se.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so
> i'm just curious this is the entire haloverse?
> 
> this includes the ancient humans who were whooping ass against both the flood and the forerunners and even made flood cure? Who lost to the foreunners mainly due to exhaustion from fighting two massive wars?
> ...



Actually, it is implied (by a dubious source, but nonetheless...) that the flood decide on a whim who to infect or not infect.



Byrdman said:


> Also people have been corrupted from just holding items of the reapers I think



Yes, several times.



Matta Clatta said:


> Okay see the point is you didn't play Halo and your argument keeps changing to facilitate your nonsensical spiel about how corrupting an already rampant AI as if its a feat.
> I have no idea why you keep bringing up Guilty Spark (since it isn't the AI that was corrupted by the Gravemind anyway) but that's just you not knowing what the hell you're talking about again I guess.
> 
> For that matter didn't the Gravemind that corrupted Medicant Bias take like 40+ years to do it? Yeah that's way way way slower then indoctrination.



Remember, too, that the monitors seem to be comprising the "souls" of (at the time) still-living people.  So in a way just as fallible, although there are many entities present to resist the mental surging of Graveminds.


----------

